# Bat deterrent gel?



## cnwinger (Sep 30, 2021)

Hello,

I have a bat hanging nightly outside under a stucco awning in an acute angle that makes it an easy space to perch, and leaving droppings everywhere. Located in SoCal. I've tried to deter it with Mint spray without any luck. Wildlife control came out and quoted $400 to spread some gel and keep it away.

Can anyone direct me to a gel like that so I can DIY this? The only similar thing I found on Amazon is this, which doesn't seem like it's the same same thing: https://www.amazon.com/Bird-X-Bird-Proof-Repellent-Trial-Tubes/dp/B000MXJH72/.

Mint pest spray works for about 24 hours. I used it daily for 2 weeks, skipped one day, and the bat was back immediately. As I understand it, the gel not only smells but lasts a longtime and makes it difficult to cling to the stucco, which is why I was trying to find what product the pest control companies use.

I had planned a rubber snake as a last resort. It's right in the middle of the kitchen/bar/entertaining area and I was trying to avoid having that hanging there is possible, hence looking for this gel first. 

Thanks.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Build them a bat house, locate it away from the house to give them an alternative place to perch.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I was reading & came across this -

"In reality there are very few repellents that actually work for any wild animal invaders. You can't rely on things that are meant to taste and smell bad. If they did really smell and taste _that_ bad, they would have worked as a repellent many years ago and we would be out of a job. (We're not. We're definitely, definitely not.) " 🤣





__





Bat Repellents


Bat Repellents




www.wildlife-removal.com


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@cnwinger nice to meet you!

I'm from Southern California myself, FWIW.

I generally concur with Nik's comments, but sometimes if the repellant is specific enough it can work. You might want to consider using the kind of "goo" they use to repel pigeons from roosting; it's sticky, and hopefully it will deter the bat(s) from clinging without making a bigger mess in the bargain. But, I must say I've never tried it. Maybe those "spike thingies" they use for pigeons might work for bats too.

Another possibility is to find something you can put on the roosting site that the bats don't like, like a piece of metal or plastic they can't cling to.

I know that bats can be nice because they prey on bugs, but I've also heard of the droppings they drop, as noted in your case.

Hope this helps, let us know what you do and what happens.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@cnwinger any updates?


----------

